# Mont St. Michel Aire / parking



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello. 

Does anyone know the co_ordinates for the new Aire or parking at Mong st Michel please. ?.

Our book shows the old one and I have limited 3G !

Any tips or help appreciated.

Tm


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

TM it is directly opposite the Aux Pommiers campsite if you google that site that will give you co ordinates to it . Route de mont saint michel 50170 Beauvoir


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Is it still possible to see the Mont from the new aire? 

I have such wonderful memories of sitting at the back window looking out as dusk and darkness fell.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

JackieP said:


> Is it still possible to see the Mont from the new aire?
> 
> I have such wonderful memories of sitting at the back window looking out as dusk and darkness fell.


 No Jackie unfortunately no you can't see the Mont, it is beside the foot/ cycle path that takes you to the Mont and you can see it on there but not from the aire .


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I forgot to mention earlier ,with the acsi card it wasn't much dearer to stay at the aux pommiers campsite .Just in case you fancied the indoor pool/bar .


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Teemyob: 

48.59427,-1.51209

Rgds
CD


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

From the aire with Binoculars and standing on a ladder you can
just see Mont St Michael in the distance

The aire is disappointing
and expensive


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks folks - you are diamonds !

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh!

One last question.

It is a long time since we last visited. Can we drive from the Aire or campsite to mont st Michel and park up for the day ?

Tm


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

When we were there in september they were still working on the new bridge entrance .you can drive up to where the shops are then get the free bus .But from the new aire it is straight on to the path and a nice walk or bike ride up.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

dhutchy said:


> I forgot to mention earlier ,with the acsi card it wasn't much dearer to stay at the aux pommiers campsite .Just in case you fancied the indoor pool/bar .


Thanks again.

Sadly, campiste not open until 28th March.

Managed to get some wifi at a cracking little site in Bordeaux Wine Country.

http://www.chezgendron.com/gb/ €17 for 3 Adults ACSI Camping Card Rate.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I also found this site. But no info as to where the site is 2km from the Causeway Entrance.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Belvoir was too far without being able to understand the bus routes/times. That Aire is €9.90 for 24 hours. The hotel vert camping we could not find, despite calling them and an email.

So, reluctantly. We are on the very expensive car park at the entrance to mont st Michel . Price is €20 for 24 hours. With no water . No toilet empty or waste or EHU.

But we can see top of the mount !


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Grey today


----------



## mickfranvan (Jun 12, 2012)

*Mont St Michel Aire / Parking*

The campsite Hotel Vert is located immediately behind the hotel. You book and pay in the hotel. They give you a code to enter through the barrier onto the start of the causeway. You have to be quick as you only get 20 mins free parking on the Mont St Michel car park otherwise it is 20 euro.

Stayed there last year during the Tour de France - think we only paid 18 euro a night. Site was half empty. No one seems to know it is there. Immaculate facilities which can only be entered using the electronic fob they give you.

Have to admit to booking it by mistake - thought I was booking the Aire further out!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Is that the aire on the main road???

It wasn't finished when we were there

We stayed on the private aire 

Turn left before the biscuit factory it's on the right hand side

You can walk to the mont through the field, still a fair trek

And you can see the mont from the site, lovely at night

No MH were allowed on the car park at the mont when we were there

We were turned back

Aldra


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

Isn't there an aire opposite the hotel vert camping entrance, on google maps it certainly looks like one. Am heading that way in the morning so will update then.

Bern


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Kev1 said:


> From the aire with Binoculars and standing on a ladder you can
> just see Mont St Michael in the distance
> 
> The aire is disappointing
> and expensive


Expensive?

We'll they must have put their prices up because when we went there last year it was 12€ For 24 hours including electricity and nicely laid out right next to the cycle path that took you right up to where you could get the free bus right up to le Mont

The original car-park just below le Mont had no facilities.

There is however a motorhomes parking zone in the car-park nearer to le Mont which is very expensive but did not allow overnight parking


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Kev1 said:


> From the aire with Binoculars and standing on a ladder you can
> just see Mont St Michael in the distance
> 
> The aire is disappointing
> and expensive


Expensive?

We'll they must have put their prices up because when we went there last year it was 12€ For 24 hours including electricity and nicely laid out right next to the cycle path that took you right up to where you could get the free bus right up to le Mont

The original car-park just below le Mont had no facilities.

There is however a motorhomes parking zone in the car-park nearer to le Mont which is very expensive but did not allow overnight parking


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Bern2544 said:


> Isn't there an aire opposite the hotel vert camping entrance, on google maps it certainly looks like one. Am heading that way in the morning so will update then.
> 
> Bern


There is an Aire at Beauvoir - That is €9.90 for 24 hours with water and EHU Extra. This is around 2.5kM from the free bus at The Causeway. 1/2 hour walk.

There is Parking at Zone P8 at the Free Bus area/Entrance to Causeway which is Free for 30 mins or €20 for 24 hours. There were no Facilities at this parking area. This is where we stayed.

The best option would be to stay at Hotel Vert Camping. But, the email I got was that they do not take reservations.

TM


----------

